# [reseau] smb:// --> n'est pas un emplacement valide (résolu)

## Il turisto

Bonjour, j'utilise gnome et j'aimerais pouvoir faire un parcours réseau vers des machines windows ou samba, ...

Dans mon souvenir sous ce même gnome je faisais dans une barre de lien d'une fenêtre :

smb://192.168.0.xxx

Lorsque je fais ceci j'obtient l'erreur citée plus haut.

A quoi cela peut il être du?Last edited by Il turisto on Thu Jun 15, 2006 7:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## -KuRGaN-

En fait la syntaxe est smb:///192.168.0.xxx

----------

## Oupsman

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> En fait la syntaxe est smb:///192.168.0.xxx

 

Faut pas 4 / ?

PS : marche bien ton dell sous LInux ? Tu peux sniffer du wifi avec ?

----------

## Il turisto

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> En fait la syntaxe est smb:///192.168.0.xxx

 

même erreur  :Sad: 

----------

## Oupsman

Et avec smb:////192.168.xxx.xxx ?

Sinon le flag-qui-va-bien est bien dans la variable USE ?

----------

## Il turisto

meme erreur avec les 4 /

par contre je n'avais pas le flag samba.

je recompile (emerge -auDvN world) et je vous tiens au courant.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ouai et je viens de vérifier, c'est bien avec 3 /   :Wink: 

----------

## GaMeS

Bonsoir,

J'avais le même méssage sous gnome, comment as tu compilé smb ? en dur ?

----------

## geekounet

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'avais le même méssage sous gnome, comment as tu compilé smb ? en dur ?

 

Il vient de dire qu'il n'a pas le useflag samba, donc le pb doit surement venir de là. Sans ça, gnome-vfs n'a pas l'extension samba.

EDIT : et le support samba dans le noyau n'est pas obligatoire il me semble, il ne sert qu'à monter les partages samba. On peut très bien se débrouiller avec smb-client etc ..., ce que fait gnome-vfs.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

En parlant de ça pierreg, je ne sais pas si vous connaissez Linneighborhood qui permet de monter les partages winwin sur son disque. En plus, si comme moi vous avez un samba au boulot et à la maison, il se souvient des répertoires montés. Enfin bref, c'est pas trop mal comme petit soft.

Enfin voilà, c'est juste ou cas où ils y en aient qui ne connaissent pas   :Wink: 

----------

## GaMeS

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> En parlant de ça pierreg, je ne sais pas si vous connaissez Linneighborhood ...

 

Rah je ne connaissais pas, je garde ça au chaud, merci.

----------

## Il turisto

donc c'etais bien du au flag samba pour gnome-vfs.

A présent un simple smb://l'ip  me permet d'acceder aux partages windows.

La syntaxe correct est bien avec 2 / (3 ou 4 ca ne fonctionne pas).

Merci à vous tous.

----------

